# Small Square RPM's



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What rpm(sweet spot) do you run your small square baler at.....

Who runs the economy PTO(if available) with their small square?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike, I run my NH 570 right at 540 RPM. Seems to work fine, and it's what the OM recommends. I adjust travel speed to try to get 12 - 15 strokes per 36" bale. The baler seems to make a nice bale anywhere from 8 strokes to 28 strokes, although the length will vary for obvious reasons!
HTH, Dave


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

mine seems to do best at 2100 with the thrower. 1900 without. Seems if I run it less I don't get as tight a bale if more I get irregular bale lengths.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just under 540, say 530. I attempt to get 18 flakes per 32". I find the more flakes the more consistent bale length. I also have a hunch I get less heating and can bale with a bit more moisture. With that said I finally broke down and got an applicator. So hopefully I can be a bit less finnatical about moisture.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Engine rpm at 1900 and pto around 530


----------



## covenanthay (Oct 2, 2009)

we run the economy pto, 1525 rpm and 540, 13-15 strokes per 36 in bale


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

covenanthay said:


> we run the economy pto, 1525 rpm and 540, 13-15 strokes per 36 in bale


Covenant, is the difference in fuel consumption substantial or just noticeable when baling with the economy pto?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I too have also found the sweet spot to be right at 1900....I have not tried the economy pto mode, but will the next time the sun shines for 3 days.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I run my JD336 ~500-510 rpm, a little higher if I get in a real thick area to get the "umph". Seems to just do as good or a litter better without the 'fram' or bouncing as much.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> I too have also found the sweet spot to be right at 1900....I have not tried the economy pto mode, but will the next time the sun shines for 3 days.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Exactly when is that suppose to happen? I'd like to know....
2k on tach, 510 at pto, adjust bales to 18-19 strokes per bale at 42"


----------



## covenanthay (Oct 2, 2009)

The economy mode does save a little fuel but the big thing thing is the wear on the tractor is less and it is quieter


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Just under 540, say 530. I attempt to get 18 flakes per 32". I find the more flakes the more consistent bale length. I also have a hunch I get less heating and can bale with a bit more moisture. With that said I finally broke down and got an applicator. So hopefully I can be a bit less finnatical about moisture.


After I posted I went to check my bale length, more like 36"


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Exactly when is that suppose to happen? I'd like to know....
> 2k on tach, 510 at pto, adjust bales to 18-19 strokes per bale at 42"


For me, it is when there is no labor to the baling motion....no lungeing motion....just a smooth, steady beat of the plunger....all the bales consistent....and the occasional click of the tying mode. If I bale at say 2200 rpm's I can feel the ram, ram, ram, of the plunger whereas at 1900, I can hear it but not really feel it. Kind of classical mechanical music, smooth as mole hair.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Back in the day when we square baled my father wanted me to bale at no more then 1600 RPM's on the tractor. That would jerk the tractor with every stroke of the plunger but I did as told. This was with a NH 278 which called for 105 strokes per minute.

The old baler mechanic from the dealership told us to run higher RPM's. He said our lower RPM's would put too much stress on the tractor, that we needed the large fly wheel to have enough momentum to make the baling consistent.

Later once Dad had backed out of the hay end of business, I ran 1850 to 1900 RPM's.

The baler ran better than it ever had.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> For me, it is when there is no labor to the baling motion....no lungeing motion....just a smooth, steady beat of the plunger....all the bales consistent....and the occasional click of the tying mode. If I bale at say 2200 rpm's I can feel the ram, ram, ram, of the plunger whereas at 1900, I can hear it but not really feel it. Kind of classical mechanical music, smooth as mole hair.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Ha, u deserve it vol....I was talking about the weather........when is that big ball o fire gonna come out for three days! I wanna know! Not only that, I think I'm entitled to know....so...if you know when that three day set might be....how about helping out a brother...


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

covenanthay said:


> we run the economy pto, 1525 rpm and 540, 13-15 strokes per 36 in bale


Nice!

I operate the IVT in the economy mode when doing non-PTO work. Dial in a comfortable speed and go. Engine R's between 1200-1500. The next tractor is going to have the economy PTO it looks like.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Ha, u deserve it vol....I was talking about the weather........when is that big ball o fire gonna come out for three days! I wanna know! Not only that, I think I'm entitled to know....so...if you know when that three day set might be....how about helping out a brother...


Ha....my bad....well I think it will happen in July....how's that.

Regards, Mike


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm still tryin to figure this new baler out. So far, I'm with Mike. The 1839 seems to work a little smoother 'round 1900 to 2000. I also goin try the 540e next time. I have to be honest, I don't think the 1839 is goin take hay any faster than my old 315 does. That thing will gooble hit up. However, the 1839, when the hay is right, will make a much concisent bale and prettier. I've heard it said on yhere before that you really gotta learn this baler and it takes much work from the operator with these balers. As far as when we a goin git back at her, the models are a hintin at some dry weather that might be a comin toward the end of next week. The best news is ONLY 5 MORE DAYS till retirement. I a goin work like a rented mule then.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

blueridgehay said:


> I'm still tryin to figure this new baler out. So far, I'm with Mike. The 1839 seems to work a little smoother 'round 1900 to 2000. I also goin try the 540e next time. I have to be honest, I don't think the 1839 is goin take hay any faster than my old 315 does. That thing will gooble hit up. However, the 1839, when the hay is right, will make a much concisent bale and prettier. I've heard it said on yhere before that you really gotta learn this baler and it takes much work from the operator with these balers. As far as when we a goin git back at her, the models are a hintin at some dry weather that might be a comin toward the end of next week. The best news is ONLY 5 MORE DAYS till retirement. I a goin work like a rented mule then.


Congrats on retirement!!! You just gotta learn how hard you can run to figure out full capacity of that 1839, don't try to figure it out in this wettish conditions, not a accurate indicator...one thing you notice tho, it's hard to count strokes, need a stroke counter....


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> The best news is ONLY 5 MORE DAYS till retirement.


   

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I did that myself 14 months ago. Had all the 'fun' working for the state I could handle. Have NOT regretted doing it for 1 second.

I feel much more relaxed just burning diesel and $$ trying to make a $ on my own.

BEST OF LUCK TO YA!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Congrats on retirement!!! You just gotta learn how hard you can run to figure out full capacity of that 1839, don't try to figure it out in this wettish conditions, not a accurate indicator...one thing you notice tho, it's hard to count strokes, need a stroke counter....


It is hard to count strokes.....it has become so difficult for me that I don't bother with it anymore. I just adjust around until I find where I am consistently baling flakes about 3 inches thick in a 36" bale......which gets me back to the proverbial "sweet spot"

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I will add if I continue with this method in 2nd cutting grass that my flakes will be closer to 2" and will produce the most beautiful of bales. First cutting grass is just too coarse to produce this perfect look. Alfalfa seems to fall somewhere in between these two....about 15 flakes.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> I will add if I continue with this method in 2nd cutting grass that my flakes will be closer to 2" and will produce the most beautiful of bales. First cutting grass is just too coarse to produce this perfect look. Alfalfa seems to fall somewhere in between these two....about 15 flakes.
> Regards, Mike.


I'm glad I didn't bite that alfalfa apple.....just don't need the additional headache....been paying close attention to yours and others in the south....PP if I decide to go crazy I thnk...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm glad I didn't bite that alfalfa apple.....just don't need the additional headache....been paying close attention to yours and others in the south....PP if I decide to go crazy I thnk...


I tell you what....that alfalfa is almost addicting. Kind of like a fine, proud woman....can't live with her, but you just keep going back. HA! I think I have finally got a semi-handle on this Southern alfalfa thing....what you have to look for, prepare for, and most importantly, HOW TO DRY WITHOUT LOSING ALL COLOR. Don't know how long I will continue with this stuff...as it looks now I will get 5 cuttings if I want it. Thats alot of trips around the same field....it takes alot of time and will work your tail off. BUT, there is a sense of pride in being able to get it done HERE....not many do. You might as well forget how they put it up in the West, Mid-west, and the Southwest because it's a whole new game here in the Southeast......and that sultry humidity that permeates this land.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> I tell you what....that alfalfa is almost addicting. Kind of like a fine, proud woman....can't live with her, but you just keep going back. HA! I think I have finally got a semi-handle on this Southern alfalfa thing....what you have to look for, prepare for, and most importantly, HOW TO DRY WITHOUT LOSING ALL COLOR. Don't know how long I will continue with this stuff...as it looks now I will get 5 cuttings if I want it. Thats alot of trips around the same field....it takes alot of time and will work your tail off. BUT, there is a sense of pride in being able to get it done HERE....not many do. You might as well forget how they put it up in the West, Mid-west, and the Southwest because it's a whole new game here in the Southeast......and that sultry humidity that permeates this land.
> 
> Regards, Mike


My thoughts as well, bet it would truly be a bitch if left out in a monsoon like this Bermuda. During last years wet weather in July, I had hay on the ground for 13 days, finally got it baled, thnk that woulda been a total loss with alfalfa, almost was with Bermuda! If I did grow it, I would have a picture of alfalfa (think little rascals) on my business card.....probably get put in the same cell they're gonna put Paula Dean in.......


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I also have a love hate relationship with Alfalfa though it is much easier to grow and harvest here then in most of you guys areas. Advantages: Less water, less fertilizer then grass hay. If it gets rain while drying it doesn't hurt it as much as grass hay. Stores better outside in a bale. Disadvantages: Need to spray a couple times a year for bugs, At end of field stand life you need to spray for grasses and weeds. Have to rotate every 5-8 years or so. If you care about leaf retention quality hitting the right time for bale moisture to save the leaves can be a headache.


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't have the patience or the desire. I've got too many irons in the fire anyway. I do admire you Mike that you can produce quality alfalfa here in the south. To me, hits like tryin to build a igloo in the Shara desert. Sounds like a good idea, but ain't 'xactly sure how to git her done.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> .....probably get put in the same cell they're gonna put Paula Dean in.......


That ol' brood mare needs to learn how to keep her mouth shut in public....and NEVER admit to something publically.....all you have to do is say " no comment "....it's not hard....except for loudmouths. She will overcome this....saw where several of her biz connections have decided to stand pat with her....for the time being....

Saw where Martha Stewart this week admitted to having a threesome and sexting....holy cow....she sure is proud of her ex-con convicted felon self.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

NBC sure welcomed her back with open loving arms.....she's a thief and a liar.....

I remember when ? about using the dreaded "N" word, "artists" (god that's an awful title for some of these characters) would say it depended on whether it was "er" or "a".......so it boils down to symantics, better watch what you say.....

So if I say "I saw two ******* yesterday"...that's bad, that will get your ass thrown under the bus

But if I say "I saw two ****** yesterday" ....that's a good thing...as a matter of fact you can make a pile of money by putting a catchy beat to it using synthesizers and the like...buy yourself some gold teeffys, some 22" s, keep a large stack....and have millions of morons that idolize you, worship you....and evidently buy your music with money that came from where?

I wish John Deere had come along a generation earlier....


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Square baling with economy PTO is the way we bale.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Way off topic from rpm's but if you're white skinned, its still too soon to be using this word in any pronunciation. We are basically children of a generation that used this word in a most despicable meaning. Thats not like middle ages english where the meaning has been lost.



somedevildawg said:


> ...that's bad, that will get your ass thrown under the bus


----------

